# help! windscreen wiper motor needed - mercedes or hymer?



## misterchips (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi, 

my windscreen motor has gone on my merc 550s hymer. the camper has a 309D engine / chassis - so i am not sure if a replcement will be a standard 309D wiper motor or will be specific to Hymer. Can anyone help, and also maybe let me know where I should be looking for a replacement. Oh, and whether it is an easy fix or should I go to a garage.

Any replies appreciated!

Thanks, Rik.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I can't advise on this one, but in my limited experience A-classes use all sorts of bits from assorted manufacturers' contemporary _and superceded _parts boxes. It seems possible the large screen will have prompted the use of a heavier duty motor. However, I'd sussgest you repeat your posting in MHF's Hymer section as Parts and Accessories may not attract the help you need.

Good luck.


----------



## jeffo (Jan 15, 2009)

*wiper motor*

Hi,the motor on my 555 was Bosch it should be availiable through electrical motor factors.jeffo.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

moved to Hymer section for possible results? :wink:


----------

